

Ask HN: inspirational startup sites - csomar

I have started my own web-based startup, nothing special about that.<p>I registered a domain and install wordpress. I'm now stuck, what shall I write in the front page, about page... I mean i need some templates that helps me, give me inspiration.<p>I have a small startup, I'm looking for sites like<p>http://www.davidville.com/<p>I want to make a similar content, so does anyone here know another website, like this one??<p>Thanks for your suggestions!
======
nathanh
Have a look at <http://www.abtests.com>

They have great landing page examples.

